# The Story of Bade Miya and Chote Miya **Really Pic & Story Heavy**



## Raj_55555 (Sep 13, 2014)

My apologies for the very long post, but it'll definitely be worth the read. At least I hope so, spent a lot of time typing this 

First things first, I tried a different edit on the first one ignoring all the rules.. Does this suck?







My dad met with an accident recently. Although he didn't suffer any grievous injuries, unfortunately the same couldn't be said about my beloved bike which needed quite a makeover. As usual I took out my gears while my bike was being looked after. I started with this cute, little gentleman working for the garage, with whom our story begins.

He is probably the shyest street kid I've ever seen, I've seen enough to know that the kids brought up in these circumstances are unfortunately too bold and overly matured for their age; but this kid clearly had a lot of innocence still left in him. He was working his heart out, kept his head down and ran from one point to another when asked to fetch a certain range or a screw-driver. He was definitely the hardest worker they had in their garage, and wouldn't stop cleaning the parts until the last spec of dirt was washed off! It was very sad and yet he fascinated me for some reason, I tried talking to him in vain as he wouldn't even tell me his name. All I got were a few cute smiles from him now and then, and these few pictures before his elder brother came along. Here are a few pics of Chote Miya working very hard:
















I spoke to the garage owner who gave me part of the story I was looking for. He told me that this kid only works there for the weekends and actually attends a govt. funded school for the rest of the days.
These schools offer cheap lunch to these poor kids in an attempt to lure them into attending classes, which, unlike most of the govt. policies here, does work!
Then came along his elder brother who was the polar opposite to his younger kin, and was very interested in my camera. After a while of bullying his other brother:











He came over to me, and grilled me about my camera and whether I was a reporter until his mom called him over. He reappeared shortly though, with a big smile. I asked him if he'd like to have some ice-cream,
his reply "Sorry, don't have any money!"
I said "It's okay, I'll pay."
his response "Can I share it with my kid brother?" 

I spoke to the garage owner, and took them both for an icecream, where Bade Miya started a fight with the seller claiming these cost Rs. 3 and not Rs. 5, and that they'll find some other place to buy there ice cream.. 

Anyways, after getting our ice-cream he told me I should take some photos as it'll make for a good shot, and instructed his brother to pose for the camera. This kid was really sharp, I wonder where he might have been if he had a decent upbringing.











Afterwards both of them went back to work, but kept coming back to me frequently and I had a few more shots as time passed by.. Bade Miya told me what the real name of Chote Miya was and unfortunately it was a Bengali slang, that's why I keep calling them Bade and Chote Miya (Elder and Younger Gentlemen - roughly).
















Bade miya also told me he really enjoyed studying, and that his younger brother just went to school for the food.. nice kid! 

Just when I was about to leave, he dragged along his other bro from somewhere and requested me to take another picture as he was left out earlier. I obliged, although I wish the results were better.





It was an amazing experience, I am surprised how much I learn about people everytime I pick up my camera for street photography; changes your entire perspective!

Oh, and Bade miya also learned how to operate the camera from me, and took a pretty decent picture of me and chote miya together. He even operated the manual focus himself, that is something I had hard time teaching to some college kids (not photo enthusiasts). Unfortunately, I didn't shave that day and looked like crap, the consequence of spending the entire day in the oil and dust of the garage, otherwise I might have shared that one too..
*But let's not make the post too big!*


----------



## pjaye (Sep 13, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous Raj. The story telling of both the words and the pictures is so well done.


----------



## pgriz (Sep 13, 2014)

Raj, great story and pictures - and kudos for you for getting to know them a little better.  Their personalities certainly come through in your images.  From a purely pictorial point of view, the first one kinda misses, in my opinion, but the black-and-white ones are solid - expressive and interesting.  I find the b/w ones more engaging than the colour ones, probably because the colour adds almost a decorative dimension, whereas the b/w ones focus our attention on the details of the faces and surroundings.


----------



## limr (Sep 13, 2014)

Loved the pictures, loved the story! It's such a different world than what I'm used to and whenever I get to see a little slice, I'm absolutely fascinated. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## baturn (Sep 13, 2014)

Great photos ,great story. Thanks.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Sep 13, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> Absolutely gorgeous Raj. The story telling of both the words and the pictures is so well done.


I'm relieved that you people like these pics.. A semi-decent post was long overdue. Thanks Barb.. 


pgriz said:


> Raj, great story and pictures - and kudos for you for getting to know them a little better.  Their personalities certainly come through in your images.  From a purely pictorial point of view, the first one kinda misses, in my opinion, but the black-and-white ones are solid - expressive and interesting.  I find the b/w ones more engaging than the colour ones, probably because the colour adds almost a decorative dimension, whereas the b/w ones focus our attention on the details of the faces and surroundings.


It was a pleasure knowing them really, a very unique personality. Something I didn't add to the story was that I was told by the garage owner that their father is a drunk (as is the norm usually in such cases) so they are forced to work, luckily their mom understands the value of education.


limr said:


> Loved the pictures, loved the story! It's such a different world than what I'm used to and whenever I get to see a little slice, I'm absolutely fascinated. Thanks for sharing!


I was equally fascinated, and these kids were very unique to me as well even though I'm relatively used to see children of this age work (that's not a good thing). I was also fascinated by the care that Bade miya took of everyone even though he was a bit rowdy.. Before I left that day, he made me promise that I'll get him prints for him to show it to his mom. I don't know when I'll be back, but I'll sure get them a copy. Thanks Leonore 


baturn said:


> Great photos ,great story. Thanks.


Thanks Brian, and you're most welcome!


----------



## mmaria (Sep 13, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> Oh, and Bade miya also learned how to operate the camera from me, and took a pretty decent picture of me and chote miya together.... Unfortunately, I didn't shave that day and looked like crap, the consequence of spending the entire day in the oil and dust of the garage, otherwise I might have shared that one too..
> *But let's not make the post too big!*



Oh no, you won't just do that and not give us the picture!

 GIVE US THAT PICTURE!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Sep 13, 2014)

mmaria said:


> Oh no, you won't just do that and not give us the picture!
> 
> GIVE US THAT PICTURE!



Noooo... I don't want to ruin my chances with you!!.. All right, but don't tell me I didn't warn you!! 

I'm off with my camera for now


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 13, 2014)

This story is worth every bit of effort to get you that camera for me and for all of us.

The camera makes permanent all your thoughts of what you see and allows you to see more.
Keep it up for yourself and for all of us.
Maybe someday, I'll hear about a famous photojournalist that I knew as Raj_55555


----------



## limr (Sep 13, 2014)

What you need to understand, Raj, is some of us girls like a little scruff on a man


----------



## AmiL (Sep 14, 2014)

Raj - Street photography at its best!!
I really liked the photos. The lighting, editing and presentation are superb!
I hope your bike is at tip-top condition now


----------



## frommrstomommy (Sep 14, 2014)

limr said:


> What you need to understand, Raj, is some of us girls like a little scruff on a man



Yep, a little scruff is nice sometimes for sure!

And thank you for sharing.. I always love seeing your posts.


----------



## Pejacre (Sep 14, 2014)

A wonderful view into a world few of us will ever have the opportunity to step into - thank you Raj, both for the fantastic shots and the story to accompany them.


----------



## Sarmad (Sep 14, 2014)

When I read the post is too long I out of my sheer laziness just carelessly scrolled down to see the photos, Damn I had to scroll back to the post and read it all. 

Wonderful story, and kudos to you for takin'em for chuski  I'm so shy I don't think if I shall ever be able to do that. There are lot of stories here in my area too, but I'm a little reluctant to street shooting and fear that people might not like it, me taking photos like that in a bazaar.

Anyways, That's one step in photojournalism, keep it going.


----------



## JimMcClain (Sep 14, 2014)

Raj, this was a great read - very interesting story presented in words and pictures. And very good pictures too. Well, except for the first one. The washed out background distracted me. But the rest are quite good, especially the B&W ones. And Bade didn't do so bad on that picture of you and his brother. Very entertaining. Thank you.

Jim


----------



## mmaria (Sep 14, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> Noooo... I don't want to ruin my chances with you!!


 Hey! One, two or even 10 bad pictures couldn't do that!

.. and.... you look good in that picture and you know it


----------



## Raj_55555 (Sep 14, 2014)

AmiL said:


> Raj - Street photography at its best!!
> I really liked the photos. The lighting, editing and presentation are superb!
> I hope your bike is at tip-top condition now


Fortunately yes it's in perfect condition now but I'd rather have owned a 50mm prime than spend all that money pointlessly! 
Thanks Amil.. 


Pejacre said:


> A wonderful view into a world few of us will ever have the opportunity to step into - thank you Raj, both for the fantastic shots and the story to accompany them.


It's my pleasure Pejacre..  I'm surprised by how much I've started to enjoy street photography..


Sarmad said:


> When I read the post is too long I out of my sheer laziness just carelessly scrolled down to see the photos, Damn I had to scroll back to the post and read it all.
> 
> Wonderful story, and kudos to you for takin'em for chuski  I'm so shy I don't think if I shall ever be able to do that. There are lot of stories here in my area too, but I'm a little reluctant to street shooting and fear that people might not like it, me taking photos like that in a bazaar.
> 
> Anyways, That's one step in photojournalism, keep it going.


haha.. you guys call these chuskis?  We call them golas.. 
To tell you the truth I'm equally shy, and until very recently wouldn't dare to point that camera at anyone I didn't know. I think practice helps you get over that fear, you've to take that initial step and look friendly when someone starts staring at you.. 
Thanks Sarmad 



JimMcClain said:


> Raj, this was a great read - very interesting story presented in words and pictures. And very good pictures too. Well, except for the first one. The washed out background distracted me. But the rest are quite good, especially the B&W ones. And Bade didn't do so bad on that picture of you and his brother. Very entertaining. Thank you.
> 
> Jim



 Thanks Jim, well that first one I messed up the exposure and it was impossible to get the right WB even in post. I though why not try a new edit.. At least the others turned out well 

Yes, Bade Miya really surprised me on how fast he understood the concept of manual focus. Although he missed focus slightly, we can hardly call that a failure.. Amazing kid!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Sep 14, 2014)

Sorry folks for my delayed responses, I took part in the "National Geographic Great Nature project", and was out for almost the entire day with a photography team here.


limr said:


> What you need to understand, Raj, is some of us girls like a little scruff on a man


Now I know why girls love Hagrid so much!



frommrstomommy said:


> Yep, a little scruff is nice sometimes for sure!
> And thank you for sharing.. I always love seeing your posts.



Thanks Bonnie, it's a huge complement. 


mmaria said:


> Hey! One, two or even 10 bad pictures couldn't do that!
> 
> .. and.... you look good in that picture and you know it



Huh! Is that so?   Well, at least I still have a chance..


----------



## Raj_55555 (Sep 14, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> This story is worth every bit of effort to get you that camera for me and for all of us.
> 
> The camera makes permanent all your thoughts of what you see and allows you to see more.
> Keep it up for yourself and for all of us.
> Maybe someday, I'll hear about a famous photojournalist that I knew as Raj_55555


 
Thank you so much, that one camera changed my life and it really does mean a lot coming from you.. If not for you, I wouldn't even consider taking out my camera in the streets. I'll try my best for sure, and maybe someday, a wannabe photojournalist will suddenly drop by for a coffee! 
Thanks a lot Lew.


----------



## Sarmad (Sep 15, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> haha.. you guys call these chuskis?  We call them golas..



Actually we also call them golas, but I thought Indians called them chuskies.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Sep 15, 2014)

Sarmad said:


> Actually we also call them golas, but I thought Indians called them chuskies.


 Are bhai ham kabhi ek saath hi raha karte the!!


----------



## FITBMX (Sep 15, 2014)

You should start a photo blog about your community there!
wonderful photos and story!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks Gallagher.. I really like to write, so I'd probably have enjoyed maintaining a blog. The truth however is that I don't even have enough time to edit all my pics, maintaining a blog would be pretty difficult for now. But I'll keep the idea in my mind and maybe even act on it once I have some spare time


----------



## sm4him (Sep 16, 2014)

I just now saw this thread. Such a great story and good photos with it, Raj! You (and anyone else who's ever read one of MY long-winded threads!) KNOW I love a good story, and that was definitely a good story. Doesn't hurt that those two little boys are adorable. That "scruffy" looking guy in the last picture is pretty nice, too! 

I just love seeing what you're doing with that camera. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Sep 16, 2014)

sm4him said:


> I just now saw this thread. Such a great story and good photos with it, Raj! You (and anyone else who's ever read one of MY long-winded threads!) KNOW I love a good story, and that was definitely a good story. Doesn't hurt that those two little boys are adorable. That "scruffy" looking guy in the last picture is pretty nice, too!
> 
> I just love seeing what you're doing with that camera. Keep up the great work!


 
Thanks Sharon, I am glad you like the story.. without it the pictures are just cute pictures, aren't they? 
I'll try my best, and check your inbox


----------

